# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Busca de Proveedores FRIJOL CASTILLA, CANARIO

## lespinozamoreno

Estimados, 
Estamos en busqueda de proveedores de menestras, de las variedades castilla y canario, calidad para exportacion. 
Favor comunicarnos cuanto antes(para poder viajar a ver la produccion), ya que contamos con algunos clientes interesados en estos productos.  lespinozamoreno@yahoo.com  
Gracias y saludos, 
Luis Miguel Espinoza
Frutos Agricolas del Peru S.A.CTemas similares: Frijol Castilla compra de frijol castilla  zona productora piura FRIJOL CASTILLA PARA EXPORTACION, PIURA Artículo: Portugal e India son principales destinos de exportaciones peruanas de frijol castilla Artículo: Exportación de fríjol castilla a Unión Europea se incrementó 5.7%

----------


## Peru norte

Hola Luis, 
tengo Frijol Castilla para la presente campaña (Piura), si hay interes por favor contactar,  ebarranzuela@yahoo.es

----------


## Pronates Trading

Buenas tardes estimados companeros del foro les mando un afectuoso saludo desde Mexico, y les comento que tenemos frijol canario o peruano para exportacion, de excelente calidad, cribado, pulido y empacado en saco blanco de 50 kg. Listo para su embarque a un precio de 2.69 usd tenemos suficiente para abastecer cualquier pedido. 
si hay alguien interesado, estamos a sus ordenes para cualquier consulta, saludos y un fuerte abrazo,.. 
Lic. Ruben chavez - manager de ventas
Pronates Trading Company 
Oficina +52 (642)4229004
Celular +52 6421233269
Nextel 92*13*6841
Skype: pronates Pronates@hotmail.com Pronatestrade@gmail.com www.facebook.com/pronates

----------

